# Sygate Personal Firewall



## malice69 (May 19, 2005)

Hi, 

I recently had some difficulty with the windows update website... after trying everything i found out that My Sygate personal firewall was misconfigured and was blocking access to the windows update site... i have recently just been shutting down sygate just so i can download updates from the site to keep my computer up-to-date. I was wondering if anyone knows how to configure sygate to exclude windows update from this blocking process and so i dont have to keep on shutting it down all the time...??? 

If anyone knows how could u please post up here thanx!!


----------



## RavenMind (Mar 8, 2005)

Double click the Sygate icon in the system tray.

In the bottom pane under "Running Applications" you should see an icon for Microsoft Auto Update. 

Right click & choose "*Allow*"


If you aren't set up for Automatic updates, then click *Tools > Applications..*, and find the icon for Microsoft Updates. There is a check box to the left of the applications. Click the box until it changes to "Allow".


I would also consider choosing another firewall soon. Sygate has been bought out by Symantec and probably won't be updating their product. (And if they do, it will be Norton style... :sayno: )


----------



## malice69 (May 19, 2005)

*Re*

yeh um thats the thing there is no running application that even looks like windows update... if u can find out what the exact name of it is that would be good otherwise i have no idea what to look for.... there are a lot of d:system32/ files which most of them have ? on them but i cant see anything that looks like win update.

also what firewall can u recommend as an alternative to Sygate?... ive found sygate to be really good, it will be sad to see it go...


----------

